# Film Positive Output Question



## rated (Feb 2, 2013)

PLEASE HELP.
I have already posted this in a different section which may have been the wrong place so here I go again. Can someone PLEASE help me!!! 

Hi,
Does anyone know how to change the page length using Scott Freseners T-Rip software?

I use a Epson R2400 and CorelDraw. I need to print a positive that is 610mm long. I use 13" wide roll film. I can change the page length within Corel to the length I want but of course it wont print halftone.
I have been printing positives on cut sheet A3 just fine but can't seem to get the Rip software to print a custom length.

In T-Rip I can only find a list of pre-defined paper/media size options and can't seem to work out how to change the length. There is a Default roll to choose which is 330mm wide but it doesn't have a length and the printer comes up with an error when I try.

The design is 180mm wide & 510mm long (with rego marks and info it's 610mm long). My roll of film is 330mm wide.

I'm able to print it to the length I want using the standard Epson R2400 Driver; Print Options - Properties - Paper Options - Size - User Defined - User Defined Paper Size - Paper Width & Height so I know the printer and the standard driver will handle it however of course, not in halftone.

I can't find it in the help/users file. How do I do this? 
Please help!
Cheers,
Richard


----------

